# Just my thought exatly.....



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Experience your life as it is now, with the heartbreak, with the solitude, with the wanting. Write it. Feel it. Know it. Grow beyond it. Fill yourself with happy things. Brighter things. Build friendships. Stretch yourself outward. Look inward. You will grow beyond this and far surpass anything you've experienced, I know this for certain.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful post and great advice! Something that I sought out when I was at my lowest post....

Knowing it's ok to feel the pain and get past it.


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

It's been almost a year since J told me we were over and he no longer loved me. There are days the ache feels like day 2. And there are days that I feel pretty good. So much has changed and I did it all on my own.

He doesn't even know what he's missing. But I do.


----------

